# Colours...



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

maggiemay said:


> I am looking for some answers lol, there is another dog forum I go on but not breed specific. There are a few poodle owners on there who obviously enjoy talking poodles.
> There was a thread not too long ago about someone sourcing a puppy, they were looking for a cream or white (I can't remember). One of the poodle owners on there said creams (or whites) was a good choice, along with blacks as the other colours (chocs mentioned) were a bit 'silly'.
> 
> So, I was wondering if those of you who have experience of different colours agree with this? Is there any difference between colours with regards to trainability, temperament etc... What about the phantoms and partis?
> ...


Color has nothing to do with a dogs temperament. This is "old school" Thinking. Back in the day they said white gsd had bad temperaments and where aggressive....It all depends on how the dog is bred. People have color prejudices within every bred. Most said cream or white and black because these dogs win in the ring which makes them the most popular. 

I have a red standard poodle which is a Rare color and there is nothing wrong with his temperament. It is said that reds are hyper... After seeing other poodles in the ring he acts just like the black ones. Its all BS really when people tell you one color is better than another.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm with Roxy. Between my sister and I we have a blue, a silver, a "chocolate", and two apricots. We have not had the experience of any of them being "silly". I really believe it is a matter of the temperament in each individual dog regardless of their color. And it even may be a matter of the owner's training. There are certainly poodles out there which could be considered silly but I'm sure it has nothing to do with their color.

Roxy is also correct in saying that it is the blacks, whites, and creams that win the most in the ring her in the US. We can't show mismarks, phantoms, or parties. Although I have a beautiful baby apricot and know about what wins most, I will still show her to see how she does. The rule is that the dog must be a solid color._


----------



## maggiemay (Mar 30, 2009)

Good good good.
On yet another forum I know of it is run by a man who has a lot to do with working trials, he is only a youngish man but has been training gun dogs for a long time with a lot of success. It was on this forum which I read about chocolate labs not performing very well in working trials. I live very close to guide dog training centre and have yet to see a choc lab training. But, there are more yellow and black labs so maybe it's to do with numbers? I don't know, I am just glad people who actually know poodles well dismiss this idea. 

It may have been a breeder of poodles who mentioned it...(off to check)


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

With Labs, I truly believe it has a lot to do with numbers and popularity. I think the black and yellow colors are just more apealing to those that work their dogs. Chocolates went though a pretty big soar in popularity as pets, so I'm sure many lines have been diminished by BYBs and millers. I think it also varies by area. In my area, the yellow Labs have been very overbred and many of them just aren't as sweet, smart or trustworthy as some of the blacks and chocolates.

The Poodle Club of America says any solid color is acceptable in the ring, so I guess their "silly" too, LOL! I do think when you are dealing with a less common color, you unfortunately run into a lot of people trying to exploit that for $.


----------



## PoodleHouse (Apr 28, 2009)

I heard the same thing about colors when I was looking. Each dog has his/her very own personality. I own a phantom, and a red. They are opposites. I've seen some reds overly smart, though mine is more on the silly side. My phantom is very smart and is not of champion bloodlines; my red has CH bloodlines. I think each color can vary - carefully interview the pup/dog you are thinking of. One thing I know for sure: the value of going CH bloodlines - their show-like movement will be candy to your eyes.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Harley_chik said:


> With Labs, I truly believe it has a lot to do with numbers and popularity. I think the black and yellow colors are just more apealing to those that work their dogs. Chocolates went though a pretty big soar in popularity as pets, so I'm sure many lines have been diminished by BYBs and millers. I think it also varies by area. In my area, the yellow Labs have been very overbred and many of them just aren't as sweet, smart or trustworthy as some of the blacks and chocolates.
> 
> The Poodle Club of America says any solid color is acceptable in the ring, so I guess their "silly" too, LOL! I do think when you are dealing with a less common color, you unfortunately run into a lot of people trying to exploit that for $.


Yes I agree Red poodles are being bred for $$$ and temperament is not being consider hence why some say reds are silly or hyper. I seen it in labs also Chocolates are being over bred for the color and the temperaments are not being consider. It all has to do with the bloodline and breeding.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _ Although I have a beautiful baby apricot and know about what wins most, I will still show her to see how she does. The rule is that the dog must be a solid color._


You should do fine with Taffy Apricots win way more than reds and browns ! 
Taffys feet are exquisite ! I can't wait to see how she grows.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you for the encouragement. I was a little concerned about showing her because of her color. I had actually been looking for a white but when I saw her, she was it. I will keep everyone up to date on how she progress. And, hopefully, how she does in the show ring in the future.

However she makes it, she is the love of my heart and a mamma's girl for sure!! She is going to be very special just like Carly was._


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I don't think colour has much to do with it really. I do think that people are exploiting different colours. I even see now where labradoodles if red or brown are charge more for.

I dont get the point of charging more for different colours the dogs do the same work to get the puppies don't they?

I have a brown and a cream/ apricot ears. My brown is way more laid back easy going my cream is more reactive. One is male one is female and that is what I think makes the difference in temperments


----------



## maggiemay (Mar 30, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom do you mind me asking which is which? Is your male more laid back or vice versa? 

My favourite colours to 'look at' are browns, apricots, phantoms and partis. I would definitely be having a female though.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

maggiemay said:


> Mandycasey'smom do you mind me asking which is which? Is your male more laid back or vice versa?
> 
> My favourite colours to 'look at' are browns, apricots, phantoms and partis. I would definitely be having a female though.


Guess what Maggie ! I just woke up and had a dream about your thread lol.
In my dream I was at someones house( could have been a friends house) that had Lab puppies chocolate and black puppies. Some ignorant lady with her kids kept saying all dogs are stupid. So I was training the pups showing her they where not stupid dogs and easy to train. lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

maggiemay said:


> Mandycasey'smom do you mind me asking which is which? Is your male more laid back or vice versa?
> 
> My favourite colours to 'look at' are browns, apricots, phantoms and partis. I would definitely be having a female though.


Apricots are more famous in the UK than in USA. I was reading a story about a parti poodle in the UK who was being shown and was being placed. The UK standard does not disqualify partis like our country. It was a cool inspiring story.

It is said that male dogs are more playful than a female. I am not sure if this was a study or another he says she says debate. I have only owned female dogs and Enzo is our first male. I notice he is very playful but I think its just because he is a poodle lol. Poodles have this surprising energy and charm. I think this is why I love Enzo and poodles now so much. Enzo was gone since Saturday and I missed him. He came back home yesterday and I was so happy.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is interesting, Roxy. My first poodle was Billy. He is a very lazy boy. When he is in the house, he just lets his feet slide down the floor until he hits bottom and then goes to sleep. :rofl: Loves to be loved but doesn't get excited about anything except to go horseback riding. He will play with me outside occasionally but usually he is busy just running around and checking out the property. He is definitely not one of your very playful, exuberant male poodles. On the other hand, our new little Taffy, female of course, is full of p*** and vinegar!! She wants to play all of the time if she is not sleeping. She loves to play with everything and nothing. She can stand under Billy but she will play tuggy with him and sometimes walks away with the tuggy. She is not intimidated by anything. It's great fun to watch the difference between the two of them and how they interact._


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Mandy is the hyper female who runs under through around over everything and nothing.

Casey plays for a bit gets a stick and settles. Mandy Barks at the wind Casey looks at her like ya stupid make more noice.

I love her to death but she is just different then him. He is a lover.


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

Color has nothing to do with temperament, it never will. 

Cockers went though the same thing but in a more negative manner. They had what was called "red rage syndrome". Reds became very popular and were over bred. They had very poor temperaments and were so badly bred they had a mental defect resulting in dogs who would lash out and attack their owners and other things to the point that they had to be put down. So that took the Cocker way down in popularity in the 60's.

As for Labs Chocolate is a fairly new color to the breed and is in more pet lines then show or working lines.

As for the male/female debate I have always owned female dogs, out of the 10 dogs we currently have only one is male. I don't know if its because I have grown up with only female dogs or what but I tend to end up with them.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> As for the male/female debate I have always owned female dogs, out of the 10 dogs we currently have only one is male. I don't know if its because I have grown up with only female dogs or what but I tend to end up with them.



Yes this sounds just like me we always end up with females for some reason lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Somebody once told me that if you wanted a pet get a boy and if you wanted a real hunting dog get a girl. The logic behind the statement was that because "in the wild" females are in charge of finding food and feeding and caring for the young, they will also do so at home if left alone. Soooo the female was more agressive in personality (agressive here means not giving up, doesn't refer to being mean) and thus made better hunters/worker. 
Personaly I think thats a load a bull... But it was a load that came to mind reading your post PP and Roxy. 

I like boy dogs best, I don't know why, I won't say they are more affectionate or easier to train b/c I don't believe that. I do have an easier time with them. John isn't fond of Howie though  so no more males in my future, he says only girls from now on. Oh well. 

On the subject of color/temperment not that anything needs to be added but I agree, it makes no difference. Breeding makes the difference not the genes for color themselves. Because it's the breeding of the dogs and then how they are raised I thinnk it makes sense that any conclusions based on this or that color usually behaves this way could be regional. Here black is the hands down most popular color for standards and I'm noticing that a lot of those dogs are nuts in the hyper, happy, can't control themselves way. We have a very lovely breeder who cranks out several litters a year here and a huge portion of the dogs I see come from her, she breeds mostly black because thats what sells. poor dogs.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Who's the breeder WonderPup?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I can't think of her name off hand... I ran across her add on a puppies for sale type of site. I called her up and spoke to her once but not a second time. She's in Crestview if that helps any, doesn't show, just breeds - pretty requently in fact..... dang... Now thats going to drive me crazy. I know I know her name.... but I just can't think of it at the moment.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Somebody once told me that if you wanted a pet get a boy and if you wanted a real hunting dog get a girl. The logic behind the statement was that because "in the wild" females are in charge of finding food and feeding and caring for the young, they will also do so at home if left alone. Soooo the female was more agressive in personality (agressive here means not giving up, doesn't refer to being mean) and thus made better hunters/worker.
> Personaly I think thats a load a bull... But it was a load that came to mind reading your post PP and Roxy...


That's very interesting. My grandfather was an avid hunter, even taught the hunter safety course for years. He owned several breeds of hunting dogs and most were males. The best gundog he ever had, however, was Meg, a female Brittany. She was also the only dog he ever bred. The male he kept from one of her litters was an ok gundog, but didn't come close to his mom's abilty. This of course is just one case and doesn't prove anything. I just thought it was interesting.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

> Somebody once told me that if you wanted a pet get a boy and if you wanted a real hunting dog get a girl. The logic behind the statement was that because "in the wild" females are in charge of finding food and feeding and caring for the young, they will also do so at home if left alone. Soooo the female was more agressive in personality (agressive here means not giving up, doesn't refer to being mean) and thus made better hunters/worker.
> Personaly I think thats a load a bull... But it was a load that came to mind reading your post PP and Roxy...


Well in the wild both sexes hunt , so i find that info "slightly" on the BS side. I would believe this if we here talking about relatives of Lions lol. Even Males wolves help feed the cubs. They work as "team" aka pack. I do believe that maybe a female will be more aggressive in hunting but only if she was lactating. Her hormones and mind set would be in mommy mode. Other than that, again it has to do with breeding.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Somebody once told me that if you wanted a pet get a boy and if you wanted a real hunting dog get a girl. The logic behind the statement was that because "in the wild" females are in charge of finding food and feeding and caring for the young, they will also do so at home if left alone. Soooo the female was more agressive in personality (agressive here means not giving up, doesn't refer to being mean) and thus made better hunters/worker.
> Personaly I think thats a load a bull... But it was a load that came to mind reading your post PP and Roxy.
> 
> I like boy dogs best, I don't know why, I won't say they are more affectionate or easier to train b/c I don't believe that. I do have an easier time with them. John isn't fond of Howie though  so no more males in my future, he says only girls from now on. Oh well.
> ...


Males do make better pets actually, especially desexed males. Females are called bitchs for a reason. My males settle here very easily and hardly ever have a fight amongst them, the bitchs, well lets say god they are bitchy ound:

I personally am not much for the apricots. I find they can be nasty at times. They have never liked me and vice versa. Got bitten as a kid, then as an adult groomer the buggers just go me 

Here in oz, most ppl like the browns and reds. Bloody market for them and some of the registered backyarders breed them so often it makes my blood boil.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

About the color talk....I think its all a bunch of bull. They say that brown Poodles are different and yes I did have a brown male for a short while. He WAS weird but very sweet to girls. But they also say black Poodles are weird. 

However, my oldest male Eli (black Poodle) is very calm and obedient, never weird at all. Sting (7 month old black male) is sweet but a pain in the back. He is very playful and happy but calm also. When he's inside he just lays on the couch and naps (most of the time) or him and Eli have play dates in the dog room for short periods. When Sting is outside, he is the biggest pain in the rear. HE ONLY WANTS TO FENCE FIGHT AND HAVE A BARKING MATCH WITH THE NEIGHBOR CHIHUAHUA'S (I DONT BLAME HIM THOUGH) LOL 

So even though they say this color and that color have weird temperments, I believe its really just the dog and not the color now.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually browns are different from all colours. We refer to browns being a clown dog here in Oz. They arent just hypo nutty, but they are just funny and do silly things all the time. We find them more of a handful than the other colours, and take alot longer to settle with age.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Actually browns are different from all colours. We refer to browns being a clown dog here in Oz. They arent just hypo nutty, but they are just funny and do silly things all the time. We find them more of a handful than the other colours, and take alot longer to settle with age.


Because of their bloodline and breeding LMAO When people color bred they start to get a small gene pool and like I stated on first page the temperaments of dogs will change. The color Gene is not linked with the brain or temperament. 

This is how the whole race crap with people started. Black and Indians where savages and heathens just because our skin color was different. I know we are talking about dogs here but all these breed color BS is almost the same.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Settle petal. There is plenty of truth in it. I didnt believe it myself when it was mentioned to me. My bitch gave me 3 browns and the owner of the stud dog said have fun, browns are so different. Didnt believe it till I seen it for myself. I have mentioned the same to everyone else with a brown and they noticed the same thing.

I think there is a big difference cause this isnt being racist at all. Im not knocking the dog, or its colour. But they are really different.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> Settle petal. There is plenty of truth in it. I didnt believe it myself when it was mentioned to me. My bitch gave me 3 browns and the owner of the stud dog said have fun, browns are so different. Didnt believe it till I seen it for myself. I have mentioned the same to everyone else with a brown and they noticed the same thing.
> 
> I think there is a big difference cause this isnt being racist at all. Im not knocking the dog, or its colour. But they are really different.



Until a veterinarian or scientist proves that color is link to temperament then its BS. A study would have to be done on more dogs world wide not just one location( location also has to do with bloodline and limited gene pool). There would have to be pure evidence not just a few breeders believe this or that ....

I am an not saying its being racist I am comparing how people used to think back in the days. In other breeds people still believe these old Ideas that color is link to temperament. There are many factors to consider than just color when claiming such things. 

My teacher who is a veterinarian has proven that in dairy cows conformation has nothing to do with milking production at all. He firmly believe it did, but his test results came up negative both times he did the tests. Milking production has to do with breeding and environment. 

This same color BS has happened with the Holstein cows. We all see Holsteins in black and white only but they do come in red in white .... Farmer A claimed "o the black n whites are better at milk production " Farmer B said" no way the reds n whites are better at milk productions" well all the farmers with red n whites started their own association and bred them from the black n whites. The black n white breeders did the same. Later on the black n white breeders notice that the red n whites where looking good and being good producers and realized that COLOR does not matter so they allowed that COLOR back into there registry. Now all farmers look at Bloodlines and Environment to determine which cows produce the more milk Color has nothing to do with it.


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

* was reading a story about a parti poodle in the UK who was being shown and was being placed. The UK standard does not disqualify partis like our country. It was a cool inspiring story.*

http://www.ippgazette.com/Issues/V3-3/V3-3 UK Parti.htm


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I dont agree rox. Are you trying to say to me that a scientist knows more than the ppl that have actually owned all colours to see there is a major difference in the temperaments and characteristics. Im not just talking about breeders here, the pet ppl that have owned them also feel the same. We cant all be wrong.

Most who have had a brown will get another cause they like that type of attitude in them, then others wont touch them again cause they cant put up with it. I personally love the browns, I only hate the fact that they fade. 

I can go on about white and silver miniature poodles too. They produce more pups than black & browns do. We started off with those colours. Mum had them 40 yrs ago and bred for 30 yrs always getting between 6 to 10 pups. When I started breeding them 15 yrs ago, different lines I was getting the same. I hated it and seen that anyone that was breeding for other colours had less puppies. When I went into the blacks I was getting much less. A friend of mine bought a white from another state and a silver bitch, I told her when she breeds to expect alot of puppies. Her silver bitch had 11 pups and 6 died, her white bitch had 9. I always check the gazettes here that show how many pups ppl have had and the result is always consistent. Very rare will they have less and when they do most of the time its only cause some have died.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> I dont agree rox. Are you trying to say to me that a scientist knows more than the ppl that have actually owned all colours to see there is a major difference in the temperaments and characteristics. Im not just talking about breeders here, the pet ppl that have owned them also feel the same. We cant all be wrong.


Scientist = Veterinarian scientist not just any scientist. they do conduct studies you know lol ....... You can disagree, but like i said there has been not actually study to prove what some people are saying. 

Enzo is just like the black poodles I seen at a show. So I guess black poodles and red poodles are ALL silly and hyper :eyeroll:

Again there is nothing wrong with white German shepherds , or chocolate labs for work. If bred right they can be worked or have a good temperament. I am not just talking poodles here.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I would have to agree with the color not having anything to do with temperment or trainability. Also there was another thread either on here or another forum I was on that said an ethical breeder would not charge more for diff. colors or gender...is that true?


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Scientist = Veterinarian scientist not just any scientist. they do conduct studies you know lol ....... You can disagree, but like i said there has been not actually study to prove what some people are saying.
> 
> Enzo is just like the black poodles I seen at a show. So I guess black poodles and red poodles are ALL silly and hyper :eyeroll:
> 
> Again there is nothing wrong with white German shepherds , or chocolate labs for work. If bred right they can be worked or have a good temperament. I am not just talking poodles here.


When you have owned as many poodle as me and others come back and say this. Till then dont give me the eyeroll.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> I would have to agree with the color not having anything to do with temperment or trainability. Also there was another thread either on here or another forum I was on that said an ethical breeder would not charge more for diff. colors or gender...is that true?


There are pretty bad breeders out there that will charge more on colours that are what the market is asking for. All mine go at the same price unless they are show/breeders then they are more. Having said that, I rarely let put mine on main reg as I prefer to sell as pets. Too many ppl have done the wrong thing by my dogs and some have said they wanted show and then breed for the colour only.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> When you have owned as many poodle as me and others come back and say this. Till then dont give me the eyeroll.


Siv, are you saying you do think there is a diff. between colors? I was just wondering, because I would like to know from someone who has owned alot of dogs of many colors. I have had only apricot, cream, black and my brown(silver beige) and I have not noticed a difference in trainability in any of them, only diff in personality. This is my time of learning so I hope you don't mind the questions.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> There are pretty bad breeders out there that will charge more on colours that are what the market is asking for. All mine go at the same price unless they are show/breeders then they are more. Having said that, I rarely let put mine on main reg as I prefer to sell as pets. Too many ppl have done the wrong thing by my dogs and some have said they wanted show and then breed for the colour only.


Sorry to hear that, people like that make it hard for serious people like me to get started in the showing. I am stepping back for awhile to learn more and network but I am hoping that I will be able to find a good show pup when I am ready to try again.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi P4P, no Im not saying they arent trainable. All dogs, all breeds but especially poodles can be trained. There isnt an issue there. Im just saying they have a different personality to the other colours. I loved all the browns I have had here, easily trainable but Im still going to say they are more hypo, more clownish behaviour to any other colour I have had here. They are just so funny, very pleasing dogs to in their happy go lucky way. Its hard to describe till you have had them. Yours is beige so its not a brown even though it started that colour. 

Oh and Im not saying that I wont sell main reg ever, very little are lucky enough now cause of what has happened. A man is going to join this forum soon who owns one of my beautiful white bitchs. He was lucky I knew him for a year on a forum and know how he looks after his dogs and even shih tzus that he had that were desexed he kept them in beautiful coat. Noone is usually crazy enough to keep a pet in full show coat but he showed me he was dedicated to have what it takes for someone wanting to start out. He also owns rescue toy poodles and a peke. He has a brown toy and he will even say his experience with them. Both of us are groomers too so have seen many types that come in and personalities.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Ok, now I understand, I know that my friends spoos have diff personalities, hers are white and black, she has 1 blue that is totally diff from the rest and her whites seem to have the goofy personality in hers. I am going to be growing my Zoey's coat back out after her surgey on Tue, she is used to being groomed and so I am going to grow hers out to keep in practice for when I get my next one. I have a pic of her on here somewhere of her BOV win, she was with a handler that actually without me knowing dyed her brown. I don't know why, I think it was because she is clearing and they wanted her a solid color, made no sense to me but ya know I was not told and they had her in the ring. I am not going to dye her again though, I love her color and want to see the transition. I am happy to hear that you have allowed someone purchase one of your pups on full reg, to show. It gives me hope that all is not lost here in the US for me to find one when I am ready.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes I think many ppl deserve a chance, but newbies I would prefer to see that they are really dedicated. Hey I was there once and know how bad it feels when ppl wont sell you a dog. It still happens even to us breeders, so just so you know its not easy anywhere.

I dont like the breeders that arent honest like in your case. Why not say when you are going to see for yourself anyway. It shouldnt be about trying to sell the dog for money, it should be about the home the dog goes too. Beige can look very pretty, there is a dog in Oz that is almost white, and my friends standard isnt quite the same colour but it looks pretty all the same.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Are you talking about the pups with LCP or the colors that are diff prices? Finding a breeder I can trust as well as building a relationship with a breeder that knows they can trust me is what I am going to be working towards during this time off. I am also going to seek out another mentor but this time I am goingto make sure they are honest and will teach me the right way.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> When you have owned as many poodle as me and others come back and say this. Till then dont give me the eyeroll.


So everyone who disagrees with you is wrong lol Many people have posted that they see no difference in there poodles. There has to be a reason for it..... 

You are a breeder and a doubt you have changed your bloodline.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Pups colours are different prices which is wrong.


Yes its always good to get a mentor. I usually advice ppl to go along to dog shows and try talking to the breeders there. Always make sure they arent busy grooming though cause you get your head bitten off ound: Keep asking questions so they can see you are interested. Sometime if you practice on a pet they can see its really what you want to do.

edited to say this was for p4p


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> So everyone who disagrees with you is wrong lol Many people have posted that they see no difference in there poodles. There has to be a reason for it.....
> 
> You are a breeder and a doubt you have changed your bloodline.


No you are going on science, and its proven what I wrote was confused. I wasnt talking trainability. Perhaps you are right, must be a country thing. Aussie browns are nuts ound:


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

You know the mind can do funny things to people. When someone tells you "browns are silly" or "blacks are aggressive" your brain automatically thinks of what you were told and you project whatever emotion you associate with that color. Do we look at the color yellow and think sad things? No. Works the same with animals  Tis the reason black dogs are picked last when there are other colors next to it.

Anyway...when comparing dogs in general no dog will have the exact same personality regardless of color.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_P4P...we had pretty good luck when we went to a show and scoped out the poodles owner/handlers. We approached cautiously to feel out how they felt about us. If they were open to our greeting and interest, they were very willing to share information with us. Heck, one woman asked me to hold one of her dogs outside of the ring as she was showing two and she was alone. I was more than happy to after all the information she shared with us. When people seemed uninterested in our presence (or we simply got a cold shoulder), we smiled, told them they had beautiful dogs and moved on. 

Most people are willing to help you out. After all, they were new at one time too and it was other show people who helped them get where they are.

Good luck to you._


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _P4P...we had pretty good luck when we went to a show and scoped out the poodles owner/handlers. We approached cautiously to feel out how they felt about us. If they were open to our greeting and interest, they were very willing to share information with us. Heck, one woman asked me to hold one of her dogs outside of the ring as she was showing two and she was alone. I was more than happy to after all the information she shared with us. When people seemed uninterested in our presence (or we simply got a cold shoulder), we smiled, told them they had beautiful dogs and moved on.
> 
> Most people are willing to help you out. After all, they were new at one time too and it was other show people who helped them get where they are.
> 
> Good luck to you._




Thank you for the encouragement, I will try, but I am afraid that in my area, my "mentor" may have made things more difficult for me to do that. I will keep trying though.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_When temperament and form are sacrificed for color you are risking puppies that are going to have problems. I can see where creating a small gene pool to create a particular color can cause a lot of problems; not just in their attitudes. But, I still believe each pup should be judged on its own merit. 

However, since we are going to be breeding, I prefer to keep to well bred dogs from reputable, ethical breeders to have the best chance to produce poodle puppies with proper temperament, attitude, andform. All of our poodles are good minded and behave well. They are blue, silver, chocolate, and apricot. We were very careful in our selections and took the time to get to know the breeders and their lines and meet not only the puppies but the parents so as too to judge their temperaments as well.

We have a chocolate female and ironically, she is a bit 'silly' (puppiesh) in her attitude but she has a great temperament, loves everyone, loves to play, and minds quite well. Since she is the only chocolate we have any experience with, I can't speak to chocolates as a whole. Our blue and silver came from service line dogs and they are quieter, fun, and not at all silly acting. The apricot baby comes from lines that were bred fairly tight and for show but is very smart, loves to play, loves people, and is quiet in the car and when she is in the house or visiting. 

Although it is human nature to generalize in anything (and I am as guilty as the next guy) I think we need to have an open mind for the possibility that there are alway exceptions to the rule. But, remember that there are bad breeding programs out there that will produce dogs with undesirable traits color related or not.

Do your homework and buyer beware!
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Thank you for the encouragement, I will try, but I am afraid that in my area, my "mentor" may have made things more difficult for me to do that. I will keep trying though.


_
Oh...sorry to hear that. Sounds very political to me! Maybe you will need to go out of your area if that is possible._


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I am probably going to have to, I don't think it would be political just slander actually. I am not going to let it stop me from achieving my goals as a good breeder and exhibitor in the ring. That is my goal and I won't let her illness discourage or stop me. I believe she was dishonest with me from the start and then when her pups turned up with genetic problems it was easier for her to blame me rather then not be so kennel blind and look more into her breeding program. 

It may seem upfront to say something like that for someone who has not bred poodles because I know I am not ready for that yet and has only just begun compared to others in showing poodles a "pup" you might say LOL! , but if you knew the story...........you would probably be appalled at what she did to me and what she is doing to others. I am making sure that the pup I still have goes on file with OFA as having LCP that is the only thing I can do. I know that the time I spend with other poodles people even on here, will be very valuable and the knowledge I gain will only with any luck make me a better breeder/exhibitor.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _When temperament and form are sacrificed for color you are risking puppies that are going to have problems. I can see where creating a small gene pool to create a particular color can cause a lot of problems; not just in their attitudes. But, I still believe each pup should be judged on its own merit.
> 
> However, since we are going to be breeding, I prefer to keep to well bred dogs from reputable, ethical breeders to have the best chance to produce poodle puppies with proper temperament, attitude, andform. All of our poodles are good minded and behave well. They are blue, silver, chocolate, and apricot. We were very careful in our selections and took the time to get to know the breeders and their lines and meet not only the puppies but the parents so as too to judge their temperaments as well.
> 
> ...


I think some ppl are getting me wrong with what Im saying. Im not saying bad temperaments. Im not even saying bad breeding. I have kept some of my browns cause they are the type I look for in poodles, got the temperament for the ring although naughty haha, Im quite in favor of the brown. And PP sorry its not in my mind  So I think will we agree to disagree which is ok too. 


p4p, dont let this frighten you about who will like you and who wont. Just be honest. You know whats going on and why the other breeder has problems with you so if they ask just explain your side. It happened to me a long time ago, everyone I rang had heard things about me cause one jealous bitch lied everywhere in every state. In the end it didnt matter cause the lines I mostly wanted are the ppl that thought I was being honest and then it was proven. The show world is a bitchy place, you just toughen up and learn to ignore what you hear about yourself. Only you know what you are like and too bad to those who wont believe you.


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

Having owned toy and mini poodles and working as a professional groomer for over 8 years now, i had come into contact with many diffrent poodles. One of my own atm is a brown toy, i also groom at least 5 or 6 other browns on a regular basis and have noticed similar personality traits within the browns. I agree that browns tend to be hyper, "silly or clownish" and dare i say it- NEUROTIC! they are very sweet and affectionate and i love that happy brown attitude, they have great temperments and are no less trainable than any other colour poodle, but there is no doubt browns are a personality type unto themselves 

Oh and btw hi everyone, im new lol


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> p4p, dont let this frighten you about who will like you and who wont. Just be honest. You know whats going on and why the other breeder has problems with you so if they ask just explain your side. It happened to me a long time ago, everyone I rang had heard things about me cause one jealous bitch lied everywhere in every state. In the end it didnt matter cause the lines I mostly wanted are the ppl that thought I was being honest and then it was proven. The show world is a bitchy place, you just toughen up and learn to ignore what you hear about yourself. Only you know what you are like and too bad to those who wont believe you.


Thank you Siv, then I guess it was VERY good forthought to keep every email I ever got from her lol, that way I can show them what was said before and after. I really don't think the woman I dealt with was extremely influintial in this area, but I know she was at least aquaintences with a few that are. I can't even really tell you what they thought of her, she seemed to be that person that eveyone was nice to and talked to but it was more like a tolorate then a want to be around. But I could not really tell because she was my "mentor" at the time, so if anyone had a problem with her they were no about to tell me, since I trusted her enough to hold her in that high regard at that time.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

k9kutz said:


> Having owned toy and mini poodles and working as a professional groomer for over 8 years now, i had come into contact with many diffrent poodles. One of my own atm is a brown toy, i also groom at least 5 or 6 other browns on a regular basis and have noticed similar personality traits within the browns. I agree that browns tend to be hyper, "silly or clownish" and dare i say it- NEUROTIC! they are very sweet and affectionate and i love that happy brown attitude, they have great temperments and are no less trainable than any other colour poodle, but there is no doubt browns are a personality type unto themselves
> 
> Oh and btw hi everyone, im new lol


Hello and welcome! We are always happy to have new people here!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> Thank you Siv, then I guess it was VERY good forthought to keep every email I ever got from her lol, that way I can show them what was said before and after. I really don't think the woman I dealt with was extremely influintial in this area, but I know she was at least aquaintences with a few that are. I can't even really tell you what they thought of her, she seemed to be that person that eveyone was nice to and talked to but it was more like a tolorate then a want to be around. But I could not really tell because she was my "mentor" at the time, so if anyone had a problem with her they were no about to tell me, since I trusted her enough to hold her in that high regard at that time.


Yeah emails can help if they tell you that you are a liar. Mostly I dont say anything till some untruth was said about me. I dont like to start a war, but if they lie I end it. Most of the time you will find ppl dont wanna know or take sides which is really good. Others well they just judge for themselves. You will be fine, prolly a few ups and downs if she is bitchy and influencial, but dont let that bother you, just stay true to yourself.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

k9kutz said:


> Having owned toy and mini poodles and working as a professional groomer for over 8 years now, i had come into contact with many diffrent poodles. One of my own atm is a brown toy, i also groom at least 5 or 6 other browns on a regular basis and have noticed similar personality traits within the browns. I agree that browns tend to be hyper, "silly or clownish" and dare i say it- NEUROTIC! they are very sweet and affectionate and i love that happy brown attitude, they have great temperments and are no less trainable than any other colour poodle, but there is no doubt browns are a personality type unto themselves
> 
> Oh and btw hi everyone, im new lol


Welcome Brad


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> Hello and welcome! We are always happy to have new people here!


Thanks


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Welcome Brad


Thanks Nancy.

Yes i am Nancy's friend- The mad one with the Shih Tzu's lolol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

k9kutz said:


> Thanks Nancy.
> 
> Yes i am Nancy's friend- The mad one with the Shih Tzu's lolol


My god, they let all sorts in :bolt:


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> My god, they let all sorts in :bolt:


Hehe BE AFRAID VERY AFRAID


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Yeah emails can help if they tell you that you are a liar. Mostly I dont say anything till some untruth was said about me. I dont like to start a war, but if they lie I end it. Most of the time you will find ppl dont wanna know or take sides which is really good. Others well they just judge for themselves. You will be fine, prolly a few ups and downs if she is bitchy and influencial, but dont let that bother you, just stay true to yourself.


I will keep that in mind, I have been careful not to slander her name anywhere, since I actually do believe it is her illness that caused her to do what she did, and I really feel sorry for her even after my losses because of it. I will eventually get it right lol, trusting the right person and getting the right pup, Funny thing about all the my attempts so far, is the one dog I have gotten Tynk from someone who was and mind that this was my first and I did not really know anything about BYB's that is where I got her is a byb, but she has been my healthiest one! LOL!!!! well besides my mini who I LOVED to death and she grew to 17 1/2 in! No luck there to go in the ring lol. She was great though, not perfect but a very fine example of a poodle. Tynk on the other hand is about 1/2-1in off of being square, her ears are set almost on the top of her head and she has a slightly crooked bite, but the personality and obidiance of the best dog I could ever ask for and she is adorable to boot!!!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes just let it blow over. She may get better towards you again. Glad you did find other dogs too and you are happy with them.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Sivaro said:


> Yes just let it blow over. She may get better towards you again. Glad you did find other dogs too and you are happy with them.



LOL!!! Funny you should say that LOL, because of her illness she can actually be my "best friend" and then 30 sec later be my worst enemy all in the same sentence! LOL!!!!! She really is seriously ill so I am just hoping that others she may have talked to about me, will know this just by interacting with her. She is the first person I have ever met with Lymes Disease, wow it can really mess you up if it is not caught early enough, she had it for like 10 yrs before they diagnosed her, so it is in the late stages and sadly she is terminal. Like I said I feel very sad for her and yes I am angry at what happened, but there is only so much she was really responsible for, the rest I believe in my heart was the lymes. I do have Tynk, I no longer have Gracie, since she grew way to tall for her class, but she is happy where she is a couch potato and Tynk will always be with me.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_So you have a wonderful pet that you love to pieces. That is good! 

Jester's mom got a toy and he has a couple of toes missing on one back foot, he has an undershot jaw, and is longer than he is tall. He is a clown and so funny and she loves his to pieces too. She got him neutered and he is her pet. She then went on to the standards and did lots and lots of research before picking puppies for our program. We haven't been in the ring yet with them but we will be in the near future. 

Follow Sivaro's advice. It makes good sense. I believe you will do fine in the future._


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> LOL!!! Funny you should say that LOL, because of her illness she can actually be my "best friend" and then 30 sec later be my worst enemy all in the same sentence! LOL!!!!! She really is seriously ill so I am just hoping that others she may have talked to about me, will know this just by interacting with her. She is the first person I have ever met with Lymes Disease, wow it can really mess you up if it is not caught early enough, she had it for like 10 yrs before they diagnosed her, so it is in the late stages and sadly she is terminal. Like I said I feel very sad for her and yes I am angry at what happened, but there is only so much she was really responsible for, the rest I believe in my heart was the lymes. I do have Tynk, I no longer have Gracie, since she grew way to tall for her class, but she is happy where she is a couch potato and Tynk will always be with me.


_
That is really sad. No wonder she is a mess. You are a good person to be understanding toward her problem._


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

spoospirit said:


> _
> That is really sad. No wonder she is a mess. You are a good person to be understanding toward her problem._


It is not in my nature not to be. I am happy to have Tynk in my life even if I did have her spayed and can not do anything in the ring with her, she is wonderful. Zoey the pup I got from "her" was supposed to be a solid foundation bitch for my breeding program and had gained 1 point with BOV before she came up lame and I took her to get xrays and found the LCP, but she is scheduled for surgery on Tue and will be spayed at the same time. She was a gift for my daughters b-day and will have a perm home with us as well. Thank you all for all the words of encouragement and I pray you are right. What happend to his toes BTW, birth defect or was it an accident?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a brown poodle and he is needing a LOT of activity... but you know, if I take him for a run in the morning he will play with his toys and rest all day... then a lil run at night and he's good for the night. Some people do this naturally and never notice any hyper, or active dog they just think their dog is normal... leave my dog couped up a day or two and he's into toilet paper, the trash, and running around the house.

I also think that while color _may_ have some to do with the way the dog acts lets not forget that just because one poodle that's X color is Y that means all X colored poodles will act like Y. That's like saying _all_ pit-bulls are bad just because they are the _same _breed. It's also my very strong belief that owners have a key role in the way their poodle acts. My father makes Moose very hyper, and jumpy, and run around... while with my mom he's calm and lays by her feet while she works.... two different attitudes with two different people. 

Anyway that's my opinion  L O L!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> What happend to his toes BTW, birth defect or was it an accident?


/
_
Born that way. But Dianne loved him just the way he was and took him home.
_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

T o d d said:


> It's also my very strong belief that owners have a key role in the way their poodle acts. My father makes Moose very hyper, and jumpy, and run around... while with my mom he's calm and lays by her feet while she works.... two different attitudes with two different people.
> 
> Anyway that's my opinion  L O L!!


_I absolutely agree with you that people have an affect on the way a dog behaves. I do it to my own dogs occasionally. I tend to get happy and excited around my dogs and it translates directly to my dogs. And then I wonder why they are too excited and can't focus. My sister kept after me until I finally calmed my own behavior when working with my dogs. They are better because I am doing things better now._


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I would love to be able to share my passion of poodles with my sister, unfortunatly she says she does not like poodles, she is an am staff person lol. O'well maybe she will change her mind once she is around mine more.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

passion4poodles said:


> I would love to be able to share my passion of poodles with my sister, unfortunatly she says she does not like poodles, she is an am staff person lol. O'well maybe she will change her mind once she is around mine more.


_
My husband is a total outdoorsman. A poodle was certainly not his idea of a real dog. LOL We got a Golden Retriever first because that is a man's dog. Whoo Hoo...LOL.. Brought home my first poodle, Billy at three and a half months old and he looked at him sideways for days. Ha, ha! But little by little he started to notice things about his nature that he really liked. Before I new it, he was telling everyone about our new poodle. He now boasts about how good our poodles are and how proud he is of them. Clever little buggers. They do win hearts over eventually... Hope your sister comes around too._


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

And my husband lol, he is not a dog person, says he tolorates them lol, but lets them cuddle in his lap while he is reading watching tv and anything else he is doing while sitting lol! I keep my mouth shut because I don't want him to stop just on "principle" so I just watch him cuddle and pet them and giggle silently to myself.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Yep...that's that way to do it. I ignored my husband too and let him make his own discovery. Men just don't like to feel like they are being pushed into something they don't think is cool. :rofl:_


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Purple Poodle said:


> You know the mind can do funny things to people. When someone tells you "browns are silly" or "blacks are aggressive" your brain automatically thinks of what you were told and you project whatever emotion you associate with that color. Do we look at the color yellow and think sad things? No. Works the same with animals  Tis the reason black dogs are picked last when there are other colors next to it.
> 
> Anyway...when comparing dogs in general no dog will have the exact same personality regardless of color.


I agree this another reason why people "see" Jesus christ's face on just about any object lmao......


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

T o d d said:


> I have a brown poodle and he is needing a LOT of activity... but you know, if I take him for a run in the morning he will play with his toys and rest all day... then a lil run at night and he's good for the night. Some people do this naturally and never notice any hyper, or active dog they just think their dog is normal... leave my dog couped up a day or two and he's into toilet paper, the trash, and running around the house.
> 
> I also think that while color _may_ have some to do with the way the dog acts lets not forget that just because one poodle that's X color is Y that means all X colored poodles will act like Y. That's like saying _all_ pit-bulls are bad just because they are the _same _breed. It's also my very strong belief that owners have a key role in the way their poodle acts. My father makes Moose very hyper, and jumpy, and run around... while with my mom he's calm and lays by her feet while she works.... two different attitudes with two different people.
> 
> Anyway that's my opinion  L O L!!


Good Point Todd , I think Environment also plays a major rule. When My friend Evelyn comes over to see Enzo he acts like a " silly brown dog" ... lol


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> I agree this another reason why people "see" Jesus christ's face on just about any object lmao......


No one ever told me browns were mad, i made that assumption myself after meeting several, when this was mentioned to others they to agreed.


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Good Point Todd , I think Environment also plays a major rule. When My friend Evelyn comes over to see Enzo he acts like a " silly brown dog" ... lol


Just curious roxy, how many years have you owned poodles?? how many poodles have you owned in that time?? and how many of them were brown??


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

You know what pisses me off is when ppl say its all in your head. For god sake, me and Brad are not imagining this nor do we make our dogs behave this way. All my dogs get brought up and trained the same way. So how is it possible only my browns react this way.



Oh yes I forgot, cause I was thinking it was going to happen then it did ound:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Good Point Todd , I think Environment also plays a major rule. When My friend Evelyn comes over to see Enzo he acts like a " silly brown dog" ... lol


No yours is acting like a typical poodle. They are bouncy and lively. You have no idea of what Im talking about cause you havnt owned the colour let alone the breed.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Hmmm, interesting topic. I have heard people say things about the different colors in poodles, as well as in Dobies. This is my opinion on this issue. Although I do think that the different colors do "tend to be one way or the other", I don't believe it is a given. I can understand how certain colors became know for certain personalities.....to get good browns, or good reds, or good "put your color here", the breeders tend to stay in a smaller pool of genes. This "sets" the color up that you are looking for, but also sets up a type of personality, sometimes to the detriment of the breeds normal temperament. That is why I am not in favor of "color breeding" per say. I feel it is more important to have proper breed temperament and form over getting a specific color IF the getting of that color could compromise the temperament.

If you think about genetics... you breed male X to female Y and get some pups the color or close to the color you want. You then breed pup from said litter to male (or female) Z who is related to male X. This tightens up the chances of getting the color and for that next generation to sustain the color longer in life. Now, you do this over a few generations, and not only are you inbedding that color into the genes but also certain temperament types. So, yes, now you have silly browns or hyper reds... etc. 

Ok, now, you take someone who is breeding for personality/form. Now the gene pool becomes much larger. This person takes "silly brown" that they really love the looks/type of, and breeds to "stable black". Now, can we say that all black puppies from that litter are going to be stable and all browns silly? No. Genetics do not work that way. Each parent gives one gene to its offspring. So, if silly brown has two "silly" genes, then she gives one silly gene, if stable black has two "stable" genes then he gives one stable gene. So, all babies will have one of each gene, which gene dominates... I don't know. But, then a pup from that breeding is bred to a "stable black", now that "stable black" has one stable gene and one silly gene. So, it is a toss up as to what his baby's will get. But, you are most likely going to end up with some blacks with two "silly" genes and some browns with two "stable" genes. Everything we are come from the genes of our parents, from the color of our eyes, our personality traits, to the length of our toes. (Now, don't get me wrong, I realize that more than one gene can affect any one particular factor) When we want a particular trait in our animals, we breed two with the same or close to the same trait we are looking for, thus getting a better chance of offspring with that trait, sometimes other traits we are not expecting or looking for "ride along" with the one we want, and then we start getting the "silly brown" type situation. 

So, my belief is that, yes, you may well find more "silly browns" than other personalities in browns due to the breeding heritage of them, but that not all browns will be silly. That it is not a given but also dependent on the breeding lines, although it is definitely true that some genes are harder to eradicate or change then others are. 

I have two standards.. a silver, Grace, and a brown, Angel.... and an apricot toy, Jester. Jester is a over sized toy (small mini size) so therefor I don't compare his personality with the standards as the toys/minis have a more "toy" attitude as apposed the standards. 

Grace is calm and stoic but loves to play and run (runs like the wind!!), but even in that she is graceful and it is not done in a hyper way, just she loves to run. She adores me and loves to be by my side, always making sure she knows where I am even if we are out walking in the woods. She will run out ahead, but always come back to check where I am. 

Angel, my brown girl, is also calm but likes to play more, she is the one that will play with Jester more than Grace will in the house. She is extremely smart and picks up on things quickly, she is more alert than Grace is, but she is also more goofy in a fun loving way than Grace is. She also loves to be around me and makes sure she knows where I am. She also smiles... which is hilarious!!! She is not spastic or hyper though, just more alert to things going on around her. 

I suppose you could say that Angel is more active/goofy than Grace. But, I met a gorgeous dark brown adult male a few years ago that was not goofy or hyper. He was very calm and much more like Grace in attitude. Now, Debbie has the brother to Grace, Billy, a blue, and his personality is similar to Grace's but he is even more laid back and more aloof. Her Carly, the one that got hit by a car, was a black abstract, and her personality was similar to Angel's. We used to joke that we both had a stoic type and a goofy type. Angel and Carly were very similar in personality which was uncanny, although I have to say, she did have brown heritage behind her. So that shows that even though she was not brown, she did take on that "brown silly" thing....lol.

So, I suppose you could say that I agree with both sides of the argument. Browns TEND to be silly because of the breeding that created the brown, but that it is not a given. Color is not a given to a dog's personality but, because of the way those colors were created/or made stronger, that the possibility is there for certain types of personality, but the temperament of parents behind the pup and the way the pup is raised also is something to keep in mind.

As I said, this is only my opinion on this issue.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Off subject...Sivaro, I love your new avatar! That puppy is just the cuttest thing._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Sivaro said:


> You know what pisses me off is when ppl say its all in your head. For god sake, me and Brad are not imagining this nor do we make our dogs behave this way. All my dogs get brought up and trained the same way. So how is it possible only my browns react this way.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes I forgot, cause I was thinking it was going to happen then it did ound:


I been breeding cats for over 7 years , they say this same bs with different colored cats. I have owned and bred most patterns in cats and they ALL ACT the same because of my bloodline I am working with..... I have some that act different due to new blood and wild cat added. You can disagree if you want but like i said earlier its all he said she said BS until proven. Like I said Enzo does not act silly or hyper after seeing the poodles in the show ring. People say reds are hyper and silly ..... So I am wrong because Enzo does not act like what you guys are saying Browns act silly ok ..... lol

I been going to shows for over ten years and never really see a difference in the colors except their bloodline and breeding. I been into GSD for over 15 years never see difference in color this also goes for apbt so magically poodles are different ? LMAO

With the apbt people say reds have more energy and spunk than the blues will duh look back in the pedigree and you will see why lmao. Usually the reds are bred off of working dogs and not just show lines. 

I am through with this thread because it keeps going back and forth you can believe this non sense if you want lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jester's mom said:


> Hmmm, interesting topic. I have heard people say things about the different colors in poodles, as well as in Dobies. This is my opinion on this issue. Although I do think that the different colors do "tend to be one way or the other", I don't believe it is a given. I can understand how certain colors became know for certain personalities.....to get good browns, or good reds, or good "put your color here", the breeders tend to stay in a smaller pool of genes. This "sets" the color up that you are looking for, but also sets up a type of personality, sometimes to the detriment of the breeds normal temperament. That is why I am not in favor of "color breeding" per say. I feel it is more important to have proper breed temperament and form over getting a specific color IF the getting of that color could compromise the temperament.
> 
> If you think about genetics... you breed male X to female Y and get some pups the color or close to the color you want. You then breed pup from said litter to male (or female) Z who is related to male X. This tightens up the chances of getting the color and for that next generation to sustain the color longer in life. Now, you do this over a few generations, and not only are you inbedding that color into the genes but also certain temperament types. So, yes, now you have silly browns or hyper reds... etc.
> 
> ...



Yes I was trying to say this but not sure if anyone was getting at it. This is why albino dobies are usually bad tempered because all the inbreeding and how they are bred to get that color.


----------

